# New homes - Shipping containers



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

This is the first time I have seen a major news source discussing shipping-container homes!

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/model-...iners-be-the-next-real-estate-trend-1.1935219

*Model home: Could shipping containers be the next real estate trend?*



> That shipping container you see on the back of a truck or boat may be hauling more than produce or lumber. It may in fact be someone's home.
> 
> An Edmonton-based company got considerable attention at the city's K-Days fair last week with its model shipping container home.
> 
> ...


Link to the Edmonton-based company, Avante Developments: http://www.avantedevelopments.com/


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

I love this idea and had partially implemented it but a reversal of fortune 
and I had to alter my plans

I wanted to get a plasma cutter offset 2 or 3 40 foot containers by 6 to 8 foot 
one end a entry room / mud room the other end a washroom / laundry room.
the entry / mud room allows for 2 entry doors and a area for closet for 
Jackets shoes and all the things that clutter a entry door.
a dedicated laundry area is always a winner.

one person with load levelers could build a frame wall and depends on 
the thickness as to their environment the walls could be 1 1/2 inch to
6 inches thick.
If people go to pick their boxes get the ones with a C channel at the top
on both sides there is a reason to my madness.
C channel you could cut your lumber long enough to turn it in mechanically 
locking it in the "CEILING" no way for it to fall out if you notch it the bottom 
of the (let us call it a rafter) it would mate up with the wall studs.
I use 1/2 in plywood for walls in my home now I used it sheet rock is worthless it is easier on the construction and labor but if you are doing the 
work pass on this junk.
Pier & beam or even pilings is the best in any area where there is a possibility
of flooding even if it is a 100 year flood plan,
it does not stop people from having a basement or if people want a second floor they could stack and use circular stairs so as not to loose space.

I would not be worth a da_m if I had money I love to do the different 
the only parameters that one needs to stay anchored in are stud centers
need to be on 16 or 24 inch centers or else you will run into trouble.

I would use a track system or conduit for any wiring there are few times 
when additional wiring or changes need or want to be made and anything in the walls becomes a issue.

I am a proponent of direct plumbing hidden pipes in walls cause all kinds of trouble it is a bit more external piping but on a unconventional type home 
it is not really an issue is it.
remote venting or direct is doable and can be cosmetically covered with 
some type of exterior facade.

wiring on one side plumbing under or on the other and neither the twain 
shall meet (we hope).
I have all my wall plugs at 36 inches off the floor I am not a monkey or a dog 
I am not comfortable on my hands and knees looking for or changing plugs.
my wiring follows the plug straight up no chance of hitting a wire see the plug 
do not drill nail or hang anything in a straight line above a plug.
Water below that line straight through the wall as well as the drains
I will never understand why cut offs are near the floor for the commode 
are they so ugly we have to hide them?
Persons with special needs have the home built for their convenience
and I think they are just trying to cripple the rest of us.

I love Romex wire it is insulated well and here is a link 
http://www.acmehowto.com/electrical/electrical-wire-romex.php

As the kitchen is usually in the center of a home IE bedrooms on one side
living rooms on the opposite side makes it a logical place to have 
the breaker box or have it in an area that sensible for your build.

I am very much against piercing a roof / ceiling unless you can seal it 
with a a good possibility it will stay sealed or it would be easy to get up
there and have an easy fix.
For sky lights plumbing vents I would say out the side would be better.

There are fake rock pvc lumber and others that if a person wanted they 
could use to make these look like a stick brick and mortar home.

Any way you look at this it is a fantastic project a handful of home depot 
learning classes and most anyone could take this on and the great part is 
the box is dried in so your not pressed to dry it in you can work and 
lock up your tools and materials even the corners have welded in eyes and you could conceivably cable lock stuff.

This ideas time has come great post


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

OK. That's a 320 square foot display home for $50,000 if that company does it. It's made from two shipping containers. It just doesn't sound practical to me. 

Now if you can do the work yourself it makes a lot more sense. You'll need to cut windows and a door. Do interior framing. Put in insulation, wiring, and plumbing. 

If you can use one container as a bugout cabin and you can haul it on logging roads to public land in a dense forest near a stream that makes sense to me. It would help if you had a second one to use as storage. Maybe you could get some camo netting to hide them.


----------

